# Anyone Have These Tires?



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

The OB is ready for new tires. I spoke to a person at Belle Tire here in Michigan. He has Triangle TR643 tires in stock. It's a 14" C rated tire. I also could get Carlisles. Anyone have experience with or heard anything about these tires?
Tim


----------



## WYOCAMPER (Mar 28, 2007)

I have the Triangles on my 23RS. They came with the trailer when I bought it. Tread pattern is similar to the Goodyear Marathons. I wasn't sure how they would hold up at first, but they have been great over the last 4 years. I keep them inflated at max tire pressure. They wear evenly. We mostly dry camp up in the mountains, so they have seen a lot of tough forest service roads and have held up great. Never had any issues with them.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

The Triangles have the same pattern and the Goodyear Marathon, and they held up very well on my last trailer which was almost exclusively used on the beach (which means running tires at 12 psi opposed to 50) I have another off brand now called Mission which has the same tread pattern as well. I am going onto my 4th year with them and have no issues at all.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

All the previous tires mentioned are junk.

There's only one tire that is up to the task of supporting the OB is the *Kumho 857*.

Those other tires have a lame load range - C, the Kumho is the only one that has a load range D, the *most* robust made in a 14" trailer tire.

I've used most of the rest and they've ALL failed - one of which caused $2000 worth of damage to by OB.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

raynardo said:


> All the previous tires mentioned are junk.
> 
> There's only one tire that is up to the task of supporting the OB is the *Kumho 857*.
> 
> ...


Interesting as I have had the Kumho's on my cargo trailer and I had one blow out on an empty trailer(not even a year old). Those were always run at full pressure. The Goodyears, Triangle, and Mission(all have same tread pattern) are the only ones that have held up through running on the beach at 12 psi, to going back up to 50 psi for on the road. I think that being able to withstand the runs on the beach at a low pressure says a lot about the tire. But all of my tires don't sit for any more than a week at a time. The cargo trailer is on the road every day, and the OB is on the road on a weekly basis. I park them all on top of cement pads or wood pads so the tires are not sitting in the dirt either.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

outback loft said:


> Interesting as I have had the Kumho's on my cargo trailer and I had one blow out on an empty trailer(not even a year old).


I'll bet they're not Kumho* 857*'s, though!


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've had very good performance from the Maxxis ST8008 in the 215 Load Range C size. I haven't tried the Kuhmo but they get very good reviews. I've read about or had personal problems with just about every other brand mentioned above. I personally had one of the Goodyear Marathons come apart and I was lucky the damage was fairly minor. The absolute number one thing to check on trailer tires is age. After about 5 years regardless of treadwear they should be replaced. Be careful when buying because it's easy to get ones that are already 2+ years old. I've had tire stores roll out trailer tires that were 4 years old when I checked the manufacture date.


----------

